# any success on 3rd IVF or FET cycle?



## 2baymares (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi everyone
I would like to know if anyone has had a successful pregnancy on a 3rd IVF attempt / frozen embryo cycle?
We have just had our second miscarriage after 2 fresh cycles. Each cycle produced top quality 5 day old blastocyst and we had one top quality blast transferred on each of the cycles. 
I bled on 10dp5dt on 1st cycle and had BFN and found out yesterday that the baby from our 2nd cycle which was BFP no longer has heartbeat and stopped growing at 6w 2d I am 8w 2d so have miscarried.
We have 1 top quality blast left, I think right now another cycle would be too hard to endure but is a frozen cycle any easier to endure? And do the chAnces, of success increase?
Any advice greatly appreciated.
I am a very sad lady right now


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya oh yes FET much easier!!!! I think everyone agrees it's nothing like a fresh cycle  I have my twins from a 3dt FET x


----------



## 2baymares (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Blondie and congratulations on your twins. Was it your first FET? Sorry do you mind me asking how many cycles you had before your cycle which gave you your lovely twins?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

It was my first FET yes  I had a failed fresh cycle prior to that in another clinic, I then decided to change clinics and during stimming I developed fever, bleeding etc long story short it was my tubes flaring up so I ended up freezing all my embryos while I went home to get my tubes removed, I took a few months off to recover and went back for my FET and success 

I love FET's x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

I would be looking at reasons for your miscarriages first. I would get immunes and nk cells checked out. Both your cycles worked but you lost your babies. Yes,  it may be bad luck, but I would want to investigate that first as often it isn't bad luck, there is an underlying cause.

ģood luck

x x


----------



## 2baymares (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, Merran how do I go about finding out if I have an immune problem? I hadn't even considered this so thank you for pointing it out, my clinic hasnt ever mentioned anything like this that could be a reason why I miss carry


----------



## mrsdawes09 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, FET is definitely easier on your body but not sure how it rates emotionally. I am (fingers crossed) having my second FET tomorrow. My first fresh resulted in ds   and first FET was ectopic   My second fresh was a chemical and that leads me to now! I am trying to be positive but have had a real mixed bag!
Good luck with your tx xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

sorry for delay replying

I know dr gorgy is the man for immunes, or the recurrent miscarriage clinic in london

have a look on the diagnosis section of fertility friends - there is a section on immunes there that is a good starting point

good luck and hope all going well


----------

